# Epilepsy (Merged)



## MuayThaiFighter

In the Canadian Forces what do they look at as being a disability and unfit for joining?

Can someone with a long history of Epilepsy,but suddenly hasn‘t had one for 4yrs.be able to join?


----------



## humint

Hey MTF, 

No offence, but you ask too many solitary questions. Rather than post each question individually, you should post them all in a single message or, at the very least, group similar messages together. 

You may also want to do some research first on the DND, or do a search for the subjects previously posted on this site, before you go asking questions.

But, what you really need to do is go and talk to a recruiter. 

This is my advice: CALL 1 800 856 8488 and arrange to speak to a CFRC recruiter in your town/city, etc. He/she will be able to provide you with all the details. 

You may also want to visit a reserve unit in your area to get an idea on what they do, etc. The only problem is that reserve units are on summer stand-down, meaning that they will not likely be available until Sept.


----------



## max flinch

In the Canadian Forces, there are a number of afflictions considered disabilies by the higher COC. This would include a tendency to:

- show concern for the welfare of troops under your command.

- point out serious flaws in any operational plan.

- ask questions when the briefer says "Any questions?"

- reply honestly when asked for your opinion.

- attempt to make people accountable for their actions ("I know that the sentry fell asleep, and didn‘t wake the drivers, so the whole brigade exercise kicked off two hours late, but you can‘t just go around charging people - it looks bad.")

These are a few of the most serious disabilites I can think of. I‘m sure I‘ve missed some. Anyone else?


----------



## Sundborg

Anything that will hold you back from getting the job done.


----------



## A.O

Hi, my name's Alex.. I'm 18 in Windsor, Ontario. 

For the past 6 years I've had plans to join the Reserves, preferably Infantry. With plans to join the Regular Force later on. 
However, this summer I was diagnosed with epilepsy.. I've had maybe 5 serizures in my life time, sometimes up to 2 and half years inbetween incidences.. I'm on medication now, rarely taking it because personally I don't see the need. So it's obviously not a serious issue..

My neurologist is not the sharpest knife in the drawer.. I just became a patient of his this last May, but about 3 years ago he examined me once when I went into the emergency room after having a seizure.. He said i WAS NOT epileptic..... but all of a sudden he's had a change of heart and has decided to burden me with this door closing label..

So... My question to anyone with who knows is this.

IS IT AT ALL POSSIBLE FOR ME TO PROVE TO BORDEN THAT I CAN PERFORM ALL OF THE FUNCTIONS, DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES AS A MEMBER OF THE CANADIAN FORCES?

Even, if I was to get a letter from my family physician stating that he did not see any problem with me being in the CF?

I've always been fairly active.. Infact, for 3 years I was on my school's wrestling team as well as a member of the Windsor Wrestling Club.. I've endured 4 and a half hours of physical punishment on my body, 5 times a week and sometimes weekends.. It does not affect me physically..

usually the only thing that'll trigger it is extreme force applied to a nerve in my left knee.. (I know that sounds odd)..

Anyway, I've been to the recruiting office, the recruiter told me to call Hamilton and ask them.. So I did.. And the women told me that she wasn't too sure, but to just go ahead and submit the application and see what happens.. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated...

*crosses fingers*


----------



## the 48th regulator

After my injury overseas I had an incident where I passed out.  A medic On the ground assessed that I was having a seizure.  I was sent to a neurologists, and had many tests done.  He declared that I was seizure free.  I then had to go on light duties for a period of 2 years, and prove, without medication, that I was fit for duty in the infantry.  I did and was able to carry on.

I would suggest that you sit down with your doctor, and discuss this with him/her.  The I would also suggest going to another Neurologist, and have a second assessment and oppinion of your state of health.

Trust me it is better to get this done on your terms and time, as opposed to waiting for the army to do this for you, as you a) may be rejected  from joining or b) get accepted and if you do have an occurrence, regardless whether it is a true seizure or not, you will have a heck of a long drawn out time with red tape and bureaucracy to kick you in the nuts.

tess


----------



## brin11

Keep in mind that seizures are a SYMPTOM not a condition.  There are many reasons why an individual may seizure and it could be a one time thing.  The fact that you've been diagnosed with epilepsy, a condition, almost certainly may be a problem.  I will defer to the medical types on here for more specifics.

On a personal note, a guy on my basic training course had epilepsy and lied about it on his forms.  He seizured once while off duty (during course) and was taken to hospital.  He was released and not seen by us again.


----------



## A.O

I appreciate the info.. 

Luckily enough I guess, my diagnosis is not set in stone.. I was sent for a sleep deprived EEG in June.. In about a month I'm going to see my Neurologist again for the results.. They say that Epilepsy shows through when you're extremely tired. Considering my seizures have only happened in odd and rare occasions, I'm 99.9999% sure that the test will ring false and I'll be problem free. My Physician has also gone and said that he didn't think it was epilepsy, as well as my physician before that and a couple clinic doctors along the way.

If (When) the test declares that I'm not an epileptic, my neurologist will have no basis to say it's epilepsy.. and he can finally stop screwing around ruining my life.. 

anyway, thanks again for the information. i'll just have to wait and see and hope for the best.


----------



## Boydfish

Interesting topic.

I just got gonged out of my application to Vancouver City Police last week because I had epilepsy as a kid(Not a huge deal, I'm already a LEO with the BCAG's office, so it's not like I'm out of a career or anything.  I also beat the ever loving shit out of thier testing, so I know I could do the job, it's just something outside of my control).  I'm now planning on finally getting around to joining the CF reserves, getting the ball rolling this week.  No time like the present!

On topic, a buddy of mine was a medic in the CF and I sounded him out.  I'm in a bit different of a boat than you, in that I was last on medication for it ~15 years ago(I'm 31), but the way I understand it works is that there were guys with epilepsy in both the regs and reserves.  There is apparently a grid based on severity, medications and time elapsed which determines if you can join and what trades.  As long as you don't want to fly a CF-18 or anything like that, you might be alright.

I haven't had an EEG in quite some time, but I remember hating them with a passion.  Good luck with yours.


----------



## A.O

Hi, I posted once before about this sometime in late October 2004..

Since then I've gone back to see my neurologist and what I said would likely happen in my October post happened.....

My epilepsy test came back negative!!.... now this should come as terrific news to me.. but.. no..

My neurologist is now contradicting everything he said prior to me taking this test. This test was supposed to be the say all do all and it was to determine with absolute accuracy whether or not I had epilepsy..... but now he's saying this isn't absolute..

our health care is ridiculous.. so anyway, it seems as though my life is slipping through the cracks, but i'm not giving up..

i'm making an appointment with another neurologist who i've seen a couple times in the past and from the beginning he has always said that they're not seizures and it's not epilepsy.. 

*Now, what I'd like to know from all of you*

This has been asked before I'm sure.... but if Borden is aware that a neurologist has cleared me of any such conditions, am I good to go?

I've talked to the recruiter, I've called who the recruiter has told me to call, noone has answers..... 

Any opinions on this would be appreciated...

And sorry for the form of my post i was trying to just jot down the relative stuff

thanks in advance


----------



## kincanucks

You want to talk to the Medical Technician not the damn recruiter.  You need to provide the documentation that is required and a decision will be made on that documentation.  No one but the Recruiting Medical Officer (RMO) knows your chances.  Good Luck.


----------



## oldtimerrecruit

Hello everyone,

I am currently considering the opportunity to apply as a reservist. Only problem is that I was diagnosed with epilepsy back in 1995.  However, I’ve only had partial seizures (never fully lost conscience). I’ve had those seizures for approx 6 months. Last one goes back in 1996; and nothing since then. I am allowed to drive my personal vehicle.  I take medication on a preventative basis.

My question is: Once you were diagnosed with epilepsy, no matter how long since you’ve had a seizure, does this automatically rejects you from the process or such medical conditions addressed on a “case by case” basis?

Thanks!!


----------



## old man neri

Your best bet is to ask the recruitment centre and find out. Or...apply and see if you if you clear the medical. You will never know until you try.

Good luck.


----------



## derael

They'll probably want a letter of some type from your neurologist and/or specialist. Now I don't have epilepsy nor have I ever had it, but I did at one time have an unknown neurological condition which had never been diagnosed. My application was initially rejected do to this fact and therefore I was required to have my neurologist send the CF a letter with her assessment. After that I was good to go for the medical and the rest of my application went smoothly.

A lot of medical issues are case by case and will probably depend on what your specialists and doctors will have to say about your medical situation. Give it a try, you can't succeed if you don't.


----------



## oldtimerrecruit

Thanks for the input.....

I've read a couple of posts on this forum and it appears that yes it is case by case.....Furthermore, i also learned that certain positions require stronger results on medical tests (ex. Pilot)

Based on my civilian education - carrer path i am interested in intelligence position, which i beleive is less demanding from a medical point of view, i think i still have a chance.....


----------



## George Wallace

It doesn't matter what Trade you apply for in the CF, you still have to meet the Medical requirements.  There are no exceptions.  Also, many Trades are Trades that you can not enter unless you are serving in the CF and have attained experience and 'rank'.  In this case, I believe you would require fours years and Cpl rank to be considered for Intelligence, a Trade that prefers to recruit from the Combat Arms.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

There is only one place to get the answer to your question. That is the Recruiting Centre and enrolment medical. Anything else / here is pure speculation. Good luck.


----------



## Pte Snow

Hi, Ive been in the military for 2 years now.  I have a kind of partial epilepsy, having complex partial seizures occasionally. I can still perform my job, and I have done well since getting to battallion. I have never been diagnosed and thus there are no medical records of my condition. I have done extensive research, and so I am sure that what I am assuming to be epilepsy, and complex partial seizures, as such.  I am afraid of going to seek medical help for fear of being kicked out of the military or suited unfit to perform on tour, which we will be going next year. I have been able to do my job and do it well, so I also have the idea that I will be fine without medical treatment, but of course it is a disease, and shouldnt be left untreated..... So Im between a rock and a hard place. Im also not sure on the medical policies, or how they would deem me unfit for service...
Any Advice would be great
Thanks


----------



## beach_bum

You have a responsibility to report this condition to the medical staff.  Keeping things such as seizures a secret, is not only unsafe for you, but for those around you.  Go to the MIR.  It is your health.


----------



## Inspir

I would seek medical attention to confirm your concerns about your self diagnosed disorder. It would be better to have it treated now then to end up needing immediate medical attention when you are on exercise or on tour. If you were to have an ‘episode’ when you are armed there is no way to tell what would happen and you may injure yourself or a member of your team. Furthermore, it would be better to nip this in the but now before the disorder may escalate to a point where it may be untreatable.

My 2 cents


----------



## 241

Go see the Medics, what would happen if you had a seizure in Astan during a fire fight? You section would be short handed and at risk do to a medical condition that you did not seek help for, sounds kinda selfish to me, wanting to potentially risk your buddies lives so you can go on tour... But that's just me (maybe)...


----------



## Pte Snow

I just wanted to thank you guys again for your input. I have been irresponsible, its just been hard for me to go ot he mir you know... Im starting  a Lav gunner course soon, and theres tonnes of training coming up in the next two months. So I will go to the mir and get it treated. But I think i will wait until my course will finish, and then start before summer leave.


----------



## 241

You really shouldn't wait you should go in first thing in the morning.


----------



## Trinity

I don't think you have the "choice" of when you get to go to the MIR.

You are required to go to the MIR.  I believe failure to do so will
result in negligence or something like it. (key word is I believe)

I would suggest going tomorrow.


----------



## George Wallace

S6

You are not a Doctor.  You have not gone through several years of University and Medical School to get a degree in Medicine.  You can do all the research you want, but you will not be able to properly diagnose yourself.  Your likelihood of misdiagnosing yourself are fairly good.  You would do yourself and everyone else the greatest favour by going to the MIR.

As for the Gunnery Crse.  Think about it.  What would happen if you had a seizure on a Live Range?

See the Doctor.  Your problem may not be anything as serious as you imagine, or it could be even worse than you think.  See the Doctor.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Pte S6 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to thank you guys again for your input. I have been irresponsible, its just been hard for me to go ot he mir you know... Im starting  a Lav gunner course soon, and theres tonnes of training coming up in the next two months. So I will go to the mir and get it treated. But I think i will wait until my course will finish, and then start before summer leave.



..........and hope you don't have a larger seizure while you're traversing the turret and squeezing the firing switch. That turret can make a revolution pretty darn quick. Quicker than you may recover. What then? If you don't go right now, you're being selfish and unreliable.

I will go so far as to say that anyone reading this board, that may know you, has a responsibility to report you to the CofC before you, or someone else gets killed.


----------



## George Wallace

...............and that should be a wrap!

LOCKED


----------



## Kmess

So I have my Medical Exam on July 23, and I was wondering what forms or letters i should have before i go?
I have a mild form of Epilepsy that is controlled with medication, which doesn't impede me in anyway. I don't get sleepy, my meds don't effect my body at all (liver, etc), I can work in any condition, my epilepsy isn't brought on by blinky lights or lack of sleep. I haven't had a seizure since January 15, 2008 and I have my license. I pretty much don't have epilepsy that's how mild it is. But like i asked, what kind of recommendations, letters, forms, etc, will i need to bring to the medical?

PS. For my vision (I wear glasses for everyday life and driving) what forms will i need from my Eye Doctor?

I'm new to the sight and I have tried to search, so if i am starting a useless thread can a mod or someone direct me to the thread that's specific to my topics. Thanks


----------



## ModlrMike

I'm not rendering an official opinion here, but my experience tells me that any type of seizure disorder and service in the CF are not compatible.


----------



## Michael OLeary

"Pretty much don't have" and "taking medication to control" are not the same thing.  You have a condition you have described to us and named, and you are being treated for it.  While any number of people here may predict your chances, none of us are practicing medicine over the internet.

If we told you you're "good to go" we'd be lying out of ignorance regardless of the result because we are in no position to examine your medical file or condition.  If we told you "don't bother", you'd still apply to try and prove us wrong.

Only the Recruiting System can give you the definitive answer you are seeking.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

How many times does one have to read "We can't tell you, go to the Recruiting Centre!" in the same thread before it sinks in? We are *NOT* friggin' doctors here. We can't diagnose anyone over the internet, or anywhere else.

GO TO THE CFRC AND DO A MEDICAL!!!

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## VanessaD

Just a quick question, I know it may be disappointing in the end. I know I may have to just wait and see.. but does anyone know anything about Epilepsy and the joining/being accepted? I got a letter from my Neurologist yesterday, and the class of epilepsy has been dropped to generalized epilepsy. I'll be seizure free 3 years in March, and I currently have my licence. Anyone have any views/experiences/know of anyone with it trying to get in/have got in/been turned away?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ModlrMike

In my experience, you are likely to be turned down. There are a couple of questions yet:

Are you on medication that you have to take daily?

Are you likely to suffer a seizure without your medication?

Apply anyway. The worst that can happen is they say no.


----------



## VanessaD

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> In my experience, you are likely to be turned down. There are a couple of questions yet:
> 
> Are you on medication that you have to take daily?
> 
> Are you likely to suffer a seizure without your medication?
> 
> Apply anyway. The worst that can happen is they say no.



Thanks for the help.

I was on medication that I take daily. I have  been taken off of it since about November and haven't had any issues; except feeling much better. 

I have applied, and just waiting to hear back!


----------



## Armymedic

It is great that you applied.

But do not rest you're hopes no being accepted. The odds are against you on this.


----------



## VanessaD

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> It is great that you applied.
> 
> But do not rest you're hopes no being accepted. The odds are against you on this.



Definitely, which is why I applied for my schooling next year and see where it goes. I've only had about 4 in the span of two years ago, and come March it will be 3 years seizure free! 
I guess we will just see how it turns out and not get my hopes up! 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Strike

VanessaD said:
			
		

> Definitely, which is why I applied for my schooling next year and see where it goes. I've only had about 4 in the span of two years ago, and come March it will be 3 years seizure free!
> I guess we will just see how it turns out and not get my hopes up!
> Thanks everyone!



Vanessa - You may want to see about getting an EEG done to get something recent and concrete.  I'm not sure if epilepsy can ever be considered as 'cured' but if an EEG with the associated tests comes back clean at least that's one more thing in your back pocket.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Since there's a range of good input elsewhere as well, stand by for a merge....

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## VanessaD

*Milnet.ca Staff*
[/quote]





			
				Strike said:
			
		

> Vanessa - You may want to see about getting an EEG done to get something recent and concrete.  I'm not sure if epilepsy can ever be considered as 'cured' but if an EEG with the associated tests comes back clean at least that's one more thing in your back pocket.


Thanks! I will definitely look into getting a recent EEG done. It's been well over a year, and I have had clear EEG's in the past. A recent one would be a good idea, and my neurologist has said that there shouldn't be a problem - but it is up to medical to decide on!




			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Since there's a range of good input elsewhere as well, stand by for a merge....
> Thank you very much for creating the merge, I did a search but many things came up with the word epilepsy in the forum and non directly stood out, or maybe they just weren't shown because they aren't as recent.


----------



## MattyMcGregz

Hello,

First post, please bare with me if I have misplaced this topic in the wrong discussion form. My question is this, should I wait and hold out to see what happens in a few years? I wasn't born with epilepsy nor is a illness that is in my family, past or present. Only me. I still have an application going with the Army, this is the only thing that is holding it up. I know all the cautions of why they "declined" my application. Its still open due to me getting tests done still. On meds and all that. I have been told I could grow out of this, which is what I'm hoping. Not banking on it. Ive been clear for about 3years (June). Should I just wait to see what happens over a couple more years, whiling still getting checked up and some tests? Nothing more I want then to serve and wear the flag on my shoulder, just not in my chest. Since I was young, I'm 22 in September, and only had this problem since 15-16 but few in between then and now. Just want pointers and help/guidance to what I should do. I thank you for taking the time to read into this, and have a good night.

Cheers,
Matty


----------



## Loachman

We may "bear" with you, but I doubt that anybody here wants to "bare" with you.

Anyway, nobody here can, or will, give you medical advice.


----------



## medicineman

I'll say this about your poll - the second option, isn't an option, since the Reserves have the same COMMON Enrollment Medical Standard as the Regular Force; therefore, if you can't get into the Regular Force with epilepsy, you're not getting into the Reserves.  This is going to be between you, your doctors and the Recruit Medical Officer to get sorted out so that the application can be finalized for better or worse.  BTW, your poll questions you posed are best suited for direct questioning in your post, not a poll.

A little point of grammar - "is" is the word more suited for an "option" and "are" is best suited for "options".  This will help you out not just here, but out in the real world, where your level of written communications are how you're often initially judged for jobs.

Good luck.

MM


----------



## Loachman

Merged, and irrelevant poll removed.


----------



## MattyMcGregz

Forget this site.


----------



## Loachman

Fine, but that does not change reality or your options, unfortunately.

The only way for you to know if you would be acceptable or not is to actually apply, as we advise all others with similar questions.

Be prepared for a negative response, however.


----------



## MattyMcGregz

Loachman said:
			
		

> Fine, but that does not change reality or your options, unfortunately.
> 
> The only way for you to know if you would be acceptable or not is to actually apply, as we advise all others with similar questions.
> 
> Be prepared for a negative response, however.



I got to the medical part of the application process and was denied. Tried again, same results. Was not sure if other people had the same experience. Probably won't get accepted, just thought others had different outcomes. But thanks for the grammar lesson, not sure that's what I asked for in my post. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Cheers.


----------



## RelentlessTsunami

MattyMcGregz said:
			
		

> Was not sure if other people had the same experience.



I mean, you already know the reality of your specific situation:

[quote author=MattyMcGregz]"Should I just wait to see what happens over a couple more years, whiling still getting checked up and some tests?"[/quote]

 What else can you do? I wouldn't direct the path of your life on the slim chance everything works out eventually and you pass the medical.


----------



## medicineman

MattyMcGregz said:
			
		

> I got to the medical part of the application process and was denied. Tried again, same results. Was not sure if other people had the same experience. Probably won't get accepted, just thought others had different outcomes.



Like I said, between you, your docs and the RMO at this point.  If the RO gave some advice, like needing to be off meds and seizure free for at least "X" months, that's something you'll have to discuss.  Others have had had SIMILAR situations, but similar doesn't equate with what's going on with YOU - something that's been brought up before in another thread.  Each of these issues are individualized to the applicant.

MM


----------

